# So, this is the infamous Kindleboards..



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm here Leslie! ...where's the fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Encender!  Go on down and introduce yourself in the introductions thread. . . . .Leslie did NOT steer you wrong. . .this is a great community with lots to see. . . .try not to let it overwhelm you!

Ann


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks, Ann--how'd ya know I was easily whelmed?  'n where is that lil' vixen, Leslie?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I'm here Leslie! ...where's the fire?












*BAM!*


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Ha! Thanks, B.J., but I had that fer lunch..


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Encender! So far, looks like you will fit right in.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Ha! Thanks, B.J., but I had that fer lunch..


Oh Boy, It looks like we found another playmate for BJ


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome. Don't encourage Jim to much. (just kidding) Glad to have you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Thanks, Ann--how'd ya know I was easily whelmed? 'n where is that lil' vixen, Leslie?


I'm right here, Cowboy! Welcome, so glad you found your way out of the wilderness....

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank y'all...nice to find a place where my reputation hasn't preceeded me, they're gettin' rarer


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Thank y'all...nice to find a place where my reputation hasn't preceeded me, they're gettin' rarer


Yes, that's what happens when you finally reach the end of the Internets...

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I'm right here, Cowboy! Welcome, so glad you found your way out of the wilderness....
> 
> L


There ya are! You know you're ultimately irresistable dontcha?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> There ya are! You know you're ultimately irresistable dontcha?


ohhh. oohh, ohhh, gotta love it! 

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender, make yourself at home, look around. You can search the threads (amazing!) and we merge things so there aren't 9 million threads on the same topic....just 5 million or so (it's hard to keep up. LOL).

Glad to have you on board.

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Yes, that's what happens when you finally reach the end of the Internets...
> 
> L


Wow...they said that could happen, but I never believed it...

And global moderator yet? Impressive--but we really gotta talk about the job yer doin' in the middle east, gotta tell ya--pretty shoddy...

kk


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> And global moderator yet? Impressive--but we really gotta talk about the job yer doin' in the middle east, gotta tell ya--pretty shoddy...
> 
> kk


One must maintain an air of Swiss-like neutrality, even among violent uprisings among the insurgents....

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> One must maintain an air of Swiss-like neutrality, even among violent uprisings among the insurgents....
> 
> L


LMAO! ..touche'


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> And global moderator yet? Impressive--but we really gotta talk about the job yer doin' in the middle east, gotta tell ya--pretty shoddy...


LOL! I almost spewed hot tea all over my laptop screen.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Is this THE famous vaquero?  Watch out BJ you got competition


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> Is this THE famous vaquero? Watch out BJ you got competition


I feel so left out


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I feel so left out


Vampyre, let me introduce you to Vaquero. Vaquero, please met Vampyre, our resident...Vamp!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

But Vampy you are such a nice guy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't feel left out Vampy.  We all know you are also incorrigible.

(but your pets give you redeeming qualities)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to KB!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> Is this THE famous vaquero? Watch out BJ you got competition


hmm, depends....are you a process server?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Vampyre, let me introduce you to Vaquero. Vaquero, please met Vampyre, our resident...Vamp!
> 
> L


Heya, Vampy.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Encender, I used to know a guy with a similar name back where I came from. But he was a ******. Must be someone different.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> Encender, I used to know a guy with a similar name back where I came from. But he was a ******. Must be someone different.


Welcome, Wondering. Another spy who has come in from the cold....

Glad to have you here.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Is this the infamous cowboy? We've been waiting for you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> hmm, depends....are you a process server?


only in Mexico and there it's not legal


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And waiting...


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And waiting...


RIP Paul Newman


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> RIP Paul Newman


Yes...and Heath Ledger, too, another waiting cowboy...


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Yes, that's what happens when you finally reach the end of the Internets...
> 
> L


Really, I thought you found Al Gore


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Paul's dead?

OK, I know he is but it just feels so unreal. I really did like Heath Ledger too, every since I saw A Knight's Tale.



Anju said:


> But Vampy you are such a nice guy


Yes, yes, of course I am.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> Encender, I used to know a guy with a similar name back where I came from. But he was a ******. Must be someone different.


Well, J.W., if yer a process server yer the kind I like! ...he went thataway, hoss!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeez.  I get busy at work for an hour and all kinds of slander comes out about me.

I'm harmless, EV.  Perfectly harmless.

*raids EV's online bank account*


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

*Pesos!* WTF am I supposed to do with these?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Hang on to them they'll be worth more than the US doallar in a couple more months.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Is this the infamous cowboy? We've been waiting for you.


If this is a picture of y'all that's waitin', then, uh, nope, t'aint me 'n uh, keep awaitin'...


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *raids EV's online bank account*


Hey, BJ, cuttin' in line aheada my ex ain't gentlemanly.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, I think I've stumbled upon a different board, or maybe a different universe. Welcome EV. I see many of our cowgirls seems to be blushing down to their boots. Hmm, nice going.

Steve


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the board EV.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So glad we have a new cowboy on the ranch. Irma was getting tired of painting all the old ones.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Wow, I think I've stumbled upon a different board, or maybe a different universe. Welcome EV. I see many of our cowgirls seems to be blushing down to their boots. Hmm, nice going.
> 
> Steve


If he's a friend of Leslie's, he's probably gay.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If he's a friend of Leslie's, he's probably gay.


Um, Jim, it doesn't work that way 

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Wow, I think I've stumbled upon a different board, or maybe a different universe. Welcome EV. I see many of our cowgirls seems to be blushing down to their boots. Hmm, nice going.
> 
> Steve


Aw, it's just the picture 'n my fancy prose; I'm actually a 4'2", 300lb albino dwarf livin' in my mom's basement, but don't let on!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Aw, it's just the picture 'n my fancy prose; I'm actually a 4'2", 300lb albino dwarf livin' in my mom's basement, but don't let on!


LMAO, too funny.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> So glad we have a new cowboy on the ranch. Irma was getting tired of painting all the old ones.


Aw, that's sweet Leslie, you got a photo of mum! She's already got my picture though


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Aw, it's just the picture 'n my fancy prose; I'm actually a 4'2", 300lb albino dwarf livin' in my mom's basement, but don't let on!


I know, that's why they're so attentive. Some of our folks are a little DIFFERENT on this board.

Steve


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If he's a friend of Leslie's, he's probably gay.


Wow, BJ, I ain't usually attacked until folks get to know me; I respect a man that's aheada the curve!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Wow, BJ, I ain't usually attacked until folks get to know me; I respect a man that's aheada the curve!


'Twasn't an attack. Just an observation. Leslie loves the gays. Makes no difference to me if you is or you ain't.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 'Twasn't an attack. Just an observation. *Leslie loves the gays.* Makes no difference to me if you is or you ain't.


Leslie loves *reading about* the gays. On her own ranch....

And with that, cowgirls and cowboys, I need to take a little break and cook a romantic Valentine's dinner for my own little cowboy. Be back in a bit....

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Aw, it's just the picture 'n my fancy prose; I'm actually a 4'2", 300lb albino dwarf livin' in my mom's basement, but don't let on!


I thought they were generally referred to as "command centers". lol, at least that's what the locals call them. You know, when they come out for D&D day at Books a Million.
Welcome, EV! I see Leslie's already staked a claim. You got a brother? Nephew? Acquiantance?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 'Twasn't an attack. Just an observation. Leslie loves the gays. Makes no difference to me if you is or you ain't.


That's good I guess, seems to matter to my girlfriends but they've always been judgemental that way. And thanks for the observation, though I've got no use for it. Leslie can love whomever she wants, nunna my beeswax.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vaquero, I like you!

Ann


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I thought they were generally referred to as "command centers". lol, at least that's what the locals call them. You know, when they come out for D&D day at Books a Million.
> Welcome, EV! I see Leslie's already staked a claim. You got a brother? Nephew? Acquiantance?


I prefer to call mine, The Bunker. And Leslie's claim's news ta me, might be to her as well


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to kindleboards EV, glad you decided to mosey over and join us!

theresam


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Vaquero, I like you!
> 
> Ann


Why thank ya, Ann, I'm a likeable feller! Jist caint hep it 'less somebody gits stupid at me


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Welcome to kindleboards EV, glad you decided to mosey over and join us!
> 
> theresam


Thanks, appreciate the hospitality, I know ya?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

EV,

Hey, wait a minute. Are you sure we don't know each other from the other place? I may look stupid, but I'm not dumb. Sure a strange coincidence if you ain't the other one. But, maybe I'm just overthinking. Sure seems strange......


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Thanks, appreciate the hospitality, I know ya?


naw, but I read your short story on Amazon, enjoyed lots and Leslie promised  hoped you'd stop by

theresa


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Why thank ya, Ann, I'm a likeable feller! Jist caint hep it 'less somebody gits stupid at me


EV, I don't wish to break up the cocktail party, but I'm curious if you have a Kindle at present, and are you considering getting the K2? OK, everyone can go back to shoomzing (how the H*ll do you spell it).

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What are you doing Steve, trying to make this thread topical to the forum it's in?  

Maybe when Leslie gets back from her Valentine Dinner she'll move the whole thing to Intros and Welcomes.

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well EV - Bj and Vampy and Al and Jeff and some of the other fellers are probably glad to have you here just to take the load off of them, they are our major form of entertainment.  But wait until Betsy gets you a hat that's when you will have made it    But I'm Texican thru and thru so glad to have you here.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> EV,
> 
> Hey, wait a minute. Are you sure we don't know each other from the other place? I may look stupid, but I'm not dumb. Sure a strange coincidence if you ain't the other one. But, maybe I'm just overthinking. Sure seems strange......


uh, no habla englaise, senor


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> What are you doing Steve, trying to make this thread topical to the forum it's in?
> 
> Maybe when Leslie gets back from her Valentine Dinner she'll move the whole thing to Intros and Welcomes.
> 
> Ann


Uh-oh, did I stepinit already? Sorry!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NONONONO. . . . It's not a big deal. . . . .it's just that there's a whole board for intros. . .which is pretty much what this thread turned into. . . . .only for purposes of trying to keep organized, you understand.  Which is sometimes like trying to keep the tide from coming in

or nailing jello to the wall

or herding cats.

But we do what we can.  

Continue the conversation. . . .but there's lots of other places here to hang out too. . .some very amusing threads in Not Quite Kindle for example. . . .I think you'd fit right in!

Ann


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> EV, I don't wish to break up the cocktail party, but I'm curious if you have a Kindle at present, and are you considering getting the K2? OK, everyone can go back to shoomzing (how the H*ll do you spell it).
> 
> Steve


I have the kindle klassic, Steve, I like it fine. My next purchase'll either be a k2 or a car...depending on whether the k1 or my horse dies first...


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

This is not a good sign. I left the other place after a little misunderstanding about a "borrowed" Kindle. Seems like this place wants upright people. But miscreants also own Kindles. I guess I better look around before I get booted.

BTW, EV, sorry, my mistake. I have the greatest respect for your country. Some of my best friends......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> Well EV - Bj and Vampy and Al and Jeff and some of the other fellers are probably glad to have you here just to take the load off of them, they are our major form of entertainment.


This place ain't big enough for the both bunch all of us.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Jeff, I can leave, I ain't tryin' ta rustle no one's cattle  

And J.W. --I thought ya got some good advice on the "borrowed" kindle


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome, EV!  I am assuming that you come with a reputation from the "other" boards...sorry I am not too familiar thanks to some attitudes "over" there.... but I welcome you here as I have found many lovely people here who don't jump down your throat whenever you have an opinion....well....at least not too bad!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Welcome aboard EV...nice to have you join us *


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Also, I can't believe I beat BJ, Vampy, Jeff, Scott and everybody else to the board with this:
Infamous?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> This place ain't big enough for the both bunch all of us.


Yes it is.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And for the moment, I am leaving this thread right where it is because I had a nice dinner and I have decided I am Queen for a Day.









Christ almighty what a picture! LOL

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Also, I can't believe I beat BJ, Vampy, Jeff, Scott and everybody else to the board with this:
> Infamous?


Ha! One of my favorite films!

-El Guapo


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And for the moment, I am leaving this thread right where it is because I had a nice dinner and I have decided I am Queen for a Day.


A featherbed to rest my head
On roses would I lay
A full moon would glow every night
And summer would be every day
We'd dance and sing all afternoon
And rain would wash troubles away
Every wish would be granted for me
If I could be Queen for a Day


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> If I could be Queen for a Day


I have these very vague memories of Queen for the Day and the women would win things like washing machines and dishwashers....

Ack!

Maybe things have improved since I was slaving on the ranch. LOL

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ooooooohh!  A cowboy with a soft side!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> ooooooohh! A cowboy with a soft side!


I called him first!

L

LOL....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I called him first!
> 
> L
> 
> LOL....


Cripe, I feel like I am at the dance/bag luncheon thing in Oklahoma.

Oh right, Hugh was in Oklahoma...


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Maybe things have improved since I was slaving on the ranch. LOL
> 
> L


Aw, c'mon, things weren't that bad there--you had plenty a help!

sidenote to BJ: I was quoting a song, wasn't sayin' I was a queen


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Cripe, I feel like I am at the dance/bag luncheon thing in Oklahoma.
> 
> Oh right, Hugh was in Oklahoma...


Has the textile thread been moved?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Aw, c'mon, things weren't that bad there--you had plenty a help!


Hahahahah, yes, I did....



> Has the textile thread been moved?


As Betsy says, when in doubt, Hugh or Hibbing is always an acceptable answer. 

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

The finest horse the color of night
The likes you never did see
Silver stars and firelight
And candles would burn just for me
We'd dance and sing all afternoon
And rain would wash troubles away
Every wish would be granted for me
If I could be Queen for a Day...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

and back at you cowboy...

Delight in Disorder

by Robert Herrick

A sweet disorder in the dresse
*Kindles* in cloathes a wantonnesse:
A Lawne about the shoulders thrown
Into a fine distraction:
An erring Lace, which here and there
Enthralls the Crimson Stomacher:
A Cuffe neglectfull, and thereby
Ribbands to flow confusedly:
A winning wave (deserving Note)
In the tempestuous petticote:
A careless shooe-string, in whose tye
I see a wilde civility: 
Doe more bewitch me, then when Art
Is too precise in every part.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hey Jeff, I can leave, I ain't tryin' ta rustle no one's cattle





Leslie said:
 

> Yes it is.


You guys are all hat and no cattle. I was spoiling for a gunfight at high-noon.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> A sweet disorder in the dresse
> *Kindles* in cloathes a wantonnesse:
> A Lawne about the shoulders thrown
> Into a fine distraction:
> ...


Holy .... - this board's gone off the deep end.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> and back at you cowboy...


A seet disorder dost thou stress?
A wilde calm in me
Horse 'n man in wilderness
Present in his vacancy
To his pony he'll confess
Here's good, stop here, I gotta pee
And thus retained, his brand
Of a wilde civility.

Thanks for your poem Leslie, wish I'd seen it before-- Crimson Stomacher would've been a helluva screen name


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> You guys are all hat and no cattle. I was spoiling for a gunfight at high-noon.


Geez--this isn't the movies! Noon's no good for me. Have your people call my people.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Geez--this isn't the movies! Noon's no good for me. Have your people call my people.


You win.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmph who rides western? Not me.. 
Its english or bareback _*NEVER*_ western, and keep those broomtail nags away from real horses 

BTW Vampires beat Cowboys hands down on the sexah scale...

Oh and welcome KK to our boards


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Hmmph who rides western? Not me..
> Its english or bareback _*NEVER*_ western, and keep those broomtail nags away from real horses
> 
> BTW Vampires beat Cowboys hands down on the sexah scale...
> ...


Never commented on howya rode, chobitz. If ya wanna ride vampires bareback, ain't no skin offa my nag's nose. I don't criticize other's personal choices. Do confess though, the thought of ridin' english vampires thata way sounds mighty comical, got any home video to share?

And thanks for the, uh, welcome?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Never commented on howya rode, chobitz. If ya wanna ride vampires bareback, ain't no skin offa my nag's nose. I don't criticize other's personal choices. Do confess though, the thought of ridin' english vampires thata way sounds mighty comical, got any home video to share?
> 
> And thanks for the, uh, welcome?


Aww KK I'm one of those who had a secret crush on you over on amazon! Bet you didn't know you had a fan club!

Leslie what are we going to do with Jim, Vamp and now KK? The boards may explode!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Howdy EV and welcome to the insanity!! Glad you decided to accept Leslie's invite and join us!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Aww KK I'm one of those who had a secret crush on you over on amazon! Bet you didn't know you had a fan club!


And ya still shoot my horse out from under me?? Won't apologize that she's a workin' horse 'n notuv the metro-equineal variety you favor


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Angela said:


> Howdy EV and welcome to the insanity!! Glad you decided to accept Leslie's invite and join us!


Yeah, Angela, thank you. Took awhile for the mosey, but Leslie's passion for this durn'd thing is admirable and it deserves support. I was an early Rocket E-book adopter and had high hopes dashed. But I'm convinced the real-deal's here. The future's nearly arrived 'n we all need to push!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Well howdy, EV, figured I'd best introduce myself as I'm the LAW in this town. And listen, we don't want no trouble here. So if you're here to kick up dust, and stir up our women... well, dang it... get in line!!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Hmmph who rides western? Not me..
> Its english or bareback _*NEVER*_ western, and keep those broomtail nags away from real horses
> 
> BTW Vampires beat Cowboys hands down on the sexah scale...
> ...


I've never seen English and bareback in the same sentence before... Bareback is Western LOL

Welcome KK


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Texicans are OK, but gimme Canucks any day.

Tall whisp'ring pines
And hot maple syrup--
Red-coated Mounties
Perched high in the stirrup--
Hard rubber hockey pucks
Shot from the wing--
These are a few
Canadian things.

Molson and Moosehead
And Sleeman and Grizzly--
Fresh fried back bacon
Served nice, hot and sizzly--
Stirring renditions of
"God Save the Queen"--
These are a few
Canadian things

When the snows crunch,
When the frost bites,
When it's thirty below--
I think of Salt Lake City Two-Thousand-Two
And dream of Olyyyyyympic gold!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Texicans are OK, but gimme Canucks any day.
> 
> Tall whisp'ring pines
> And hot maple syrup--
> ...


Are those a few of your favorite things?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Are those a few of your favorite things?




I was hoping that the tune would be obvious.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I was hoping that the tune would be obvious.


Obviously.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I like that! Especially the rhyming of syrup with stirrup.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I like that! Especially the rhyming of syrup with stirrup.


It ain't easy being me.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Well howdy, EV, figured I'd best introduce myself as I'm the LAW in this town. And listen, we don't want no trouble here. So if you're here to kick up dust, and stir up our women... well, dang it... get in line!!


Yer my kinda sheriff, 'n if ya promise not to frisk me, I'll swear I left my iron at the town line.

Pleased to meet you and love whatcha done with the place, nary room to park a pony.

Good job 'n if I may, might steer some other desperadoes this way.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Texicans are OK, but gimme Canucks any day.


Bravo, BJ! Lived in Canada a bit 'n them snow bunnies know howta keep a cowboy warm


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:
 

> Bravo, BJ! Lived in Canada a bit 'n them snow bunnies know howta keep a cowboy warm


Well, Calgary *does* host the world's largest rodeo.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, Calgary *does* host the world's largest rodeo.


Yeah, true. They like an excuse to ride their animals a'fore they wear 'em 

p.s. Great avatar--vaccuum's yet to be filled with Adams' passin'


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> p.s. Great avatar--vaccuum's yet to be filled with Adams' passin'


Kissing up will get you nowhere. You want my respect, make rum & Pepsi spew out of my nose.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Kissing up will get you nowhere. You want my respect, make rum & Pepsi spew out of my nose.


Kissin' up? You're funny! If I wanted respect I'd use kerosene 'n a zippo--haven't experienced a flamin' BJ since Juarez, but antibiotic cured that. Whatsit gonna take for you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Whatsit gonna take for you?


Well, last time I was in Juarez, there was this girl with a donkey....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, last time I was in Juarez, there was this girl with a donkey....


Yeah, I get it, yer an ass. Hope she thanked ya


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yeah, I get it, yer an ass.


Ooooookay.
My humble apologies.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey, whataya want, I made an effort; notta big fan of being maliciously provoked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hey, whataya want, I made an effort; notta big fan of being purposely provoked.


I didn't mean to provoke. Seriously. Furthest thing from my mind. I apologize again.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I didn't mean to provoke. Seriously. Furthest thing from my mind. I apologize again.


If they're genuine, then my apolgies in return. My message boardin' experience has been limited to Amazon, 'n I'm new at this whole thing and bein' a cowboy, I'm oversensitive 'bout folks peein' on my boots.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> If they're genuine, then my apolgies in return. My message boardin' experience has been limited to Amazon, 'n I'm new at this whole thing and bein' a cowboy, I'm oversensitive 'bout folks peein' on my boots.


Nobody flames here except the occasional bit of political BS from


Spoiler



redacted


 and


Spoiler



redacted


. I swear I wasn't pissin' on yer boots. Just the opposite, I was tryin' ta make friends. In a manly kinda way.

Ask around--I'm weird as hell with a sense of humor that not everybody gets.  Sorry that we got off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Just the opposite, I was tryin' ta make friends. In a manly kinda way.


Okay, 'nuffa the Brokeback Mtn. stuff. No cause to give Leslie reason to like us even more, eh?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Okay, 'nuffa the Brokeback Mtn. stuff. No cause to give Leslie reason to like us even more, eh?


I wish I knew how to quit you.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I know that nobody asked my opinion.  BUT my opinion is that Bacardi Jim is just about one of the nicest folk you could ever meet.  He's a bit of a smart-ass, but, heck, that's (a big) part of why we like him so much 'round these parts.  He's usually just trying hard as heck to make you laugh.  And, in my case, he most usually succeeds.

Luvin' you, BJ!!

-X-


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Xia said:


> I know that nobody asked my opinion. BUT my opinion is that Bacardi Jim is just about one of the nicest folk you could ever meet. He's a bit of a smart-ass, but, heck, that's (a big) part of why we like him so much 'round these parts. He's usually just trying hard as heck to make you laugh. And, in my case, he most usually succeeds.
> 
> Luvin' you, BJ!!
> 
> -X-


Thanks, sweetness. 

I'm sure this will soon be water over-the-dam-under-the-bridge. Just a little communication breakdown.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

^^^


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome EV, glad to have you, loved your posts on the other side...


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Leslie loves *reading about* the gays. On her own ranch....
> 
> And with that, cowgirls and cowboys, I need to take a little break and cook a romantic Valentine's dinner for my own little cowboy. Be back in a bit....
> 
> L


But you do like us a little bit too right?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Thanks for your poem Leslie, wish I'd seen it before-- *Crimson Stomacher would've been a helluva screen name
> *


Hahahah, it sure would! I'll keep that in mind for the future.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> But you do like us a little bit too right?


More than my matched luggage! LOL

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

My match luggage consists of a box of  Hefty bags.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I go away for a day and miss all this?

Hi EV, welcome to KB. I'm a South Florida girl, we don't have many real cowboys or albino dwarfs on South Beach. We are mostly a friendly bunch, just don't diss Hugh or Hibbing and you will be fine.



Vampyre said:


> My match luggage consists of a box of Hefty bags.


I thought Vamps used elegant leather clad trunks from the 18th and 19th century that they keep? The thought of Hefty bags just ruins the whole mystic for me. 

JB watch the rum and coke through the nose, you can get a really nasty sinus infection. Take it from one who knows.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

THIS IS THE BEST THREAD............EVER!!!!!!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Xia said:


> I know that nobody asked my opinion. BUT my opinion is that Bacardi Jim is just about one of the nicest folk you could ever meet. He's a bit of a smart-ass, but, heck, that's (a big) part of why we like him so much 'round these parts. He's usually just trying hard as heck to make you laugh. And, in my case, he most usually succeeds.
> 
> Luvin' you, BJ!!
> 
> -X-


I agree. Me lub me some Jim!

BTW KK my friends call me Maggie.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I'm sure this will soon be water over-the-dam-under-the-bridge.


Either way, I'm concerned for the people who live downstream (carlin.)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My ex was a cowboy.... problem was he kept leaving his boots under someone else's bed.   I like a man in jeans, cowboy hat, boots and with a big belt buckle. We used to go to roping's every Saturday night and Sun. afternoon. I love me some George Strait, a cowboy that sings. Sweet!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow. At least better late than never. Me that is. Welcome KK. I didnt think youd ever get around to coming here. Glad to see you!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome KK. I don't travel to the other side much, but I do love reading your posts.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm sure this will soon be water over-the-dam-under-the-bridge. Just a little communication breakdown.


Hatchet's buried amigo; you know what they say--go to bed with a grudge, wake up with my ex-wife...


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Lizzy said:


> Wow. At least better late than never. Me that is. Welcome KK. I didnt think youd ever get around to coming here. Glad to see you!


Heya Lizziekins! I just intended to dip my toe in here 'n test the water, looks like I ended up doin' a cannonball into a teacup


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Welcome KK. I don't travel to the other side much, but I do love reading your posts.


Thanks, luvmy, but all this "travelin' to the other side" stuff is startin' ta creep me out...I'm waitin' for a brat ta knock on my door and say he's seein' dead people


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Heya Lizziekins! I just intended to dip my toe in here 'n test the water, looks like I ended up doin' a cannonball into a teacup


Well thats good! I hope you stick around. Be sure to check out some of the other boards especially the Book Corner. Lots of good stuff there. Your gonna like it here!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Thanks, luvmy, but all this "travelin' to the other side" stuff is startin' ta creep me out...I'm waitin' for a brat ta knock on my door and say he's seein' dead people


Funny you should say that. My son is watching Ghost Hunters at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

> I thought Vamps used elegant leather clad trunks from the 18th and 19th century that they keep? The thought of Hefty bags just ruins the whole mystic for me.


I like to keep up with the times.



chobitz said:


> I agree. Me lub me some Jim!
> 
> BTW KK my friends call me Maggie.


..or Mistress Maggie  *whip*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I like to keep up with the times.
> 
> ..or Mistress Maggie  *whip*


Sob...Another great myth ruined for me.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

It's OK not too many people call her Mistress.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Sob...Another great myth ruined for me.....


Don't worry only vampi calls me that and gets away with it


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Now doncha scare KK off!  He's good for a giggle (and that's all I'm saying about that!)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It's OK not too many people call her Mistress.


I meant the hefty bags for luggage. Mistress Maggie only adds to her legend.....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I'm waitin' for a brat ta knock on my door and say he's seein' dead people


That only happens on Tuesdays. Unless Bayou's sink breaks loose, and then it's just going to be Katie Bar the Door.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I meant the hefty bags for luggage. Mistress Maggie only adds to her legend.....


I knew what you meant but being me, I had to twist it.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome EV - I got so wrapped up in this post that I completely forgot to put my dinner in the oven! hehe


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I knew what you meant but being me, I had to twist it.


I know, you are a twisty person.  One of your many endearing traits and why I like you.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

EV-- are you Kindling Kowboy?!?

If so....I DO know you!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

KK you dun been

BUSTED


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

scrappergirl said:


> Welcome EV - I got so wrapped up in this post that I completely forgot to put my dinner in the oven! hehe


My apologies, scrappergirl, it was supposta be just a quick hello, guess I owe ya dinner


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> EV-- are you Kindling Kowboy?!?
> 
> If so....I DO know you!


Guilty, go easy on my yer honor, I've got a kid and wives


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

See how gentle and loving we are   

you fit in just fine


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> See how gentle and loving we are
> 
> you fit in just fine


Wow--you implying I'm gentle 'n loving, Anju? Soon's as I get over my shock I'm gonna go update my profile! 
Is there a "gentle and loving" checkbox there?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

EV, welcome to the boards. I love reading this thread. I see that you do very well holding your own with BJ. That is an accomplishment.

BJ, that is not an insult, I love your posts. They always brighten my day.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Guilty, go easy on my yer honor, I've got a kid and wives


We don't string many up around here as long as they are good to the wimmen, animals, Kindles, and children.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

tlshaw said:


> EV, welcome to the boards. I love reading this thread. I see that you do very well holding your own with BJ. That is an accomplishment.


Thanks, tl! Was rocky there fer a minute, but me 'n Beej are tight as Butch & Sundance now. Mattera fact, we're fixin' to go down ta South America this summer 'n kick the Columbian Army's butt. And I know whatcher thinkin', it's overkill, both of us goin' down, but we'll give 'em a sportin' chance.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> We don't string many up around here as long as they are good to the wimmen, animals, Kindles, and children.


Well, that's a relief, GG, not only am I good to 'em all, I've owned two, fathered one, married one and played with all four.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, that's a relief, GG, not only am I good to 'em all, I've owned two, fathered one, married one and played with all four.


I'm gonna let someone else ask which


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Disappear for a little while to get some serious reading done and look what I miss? 

"Well, that's a relief, GG, not only am I good to 'em all, I've owned two, fathered one, married one and played with all four."

I think I'm a goner here... a cowboy with a quick wit and a clever turn of phrase... *sigh*

Welcome EV...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello EV - so glad to meet you...welcome!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> I'm gonna let someone else ask which


I've learned to never ask a question to a leading statement like that one.



Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, that's a relief, GG, not only am I good to 'em all, I've owned two, fathered one, married one and played with all four.


Then feel free to enjoy the Kindle Saloon and don't lose too much at the tables.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Thanks, tl! Was rocky there fer a minute, but me 'n Beej are tight as Butch & Sundance now. Mattera fact, we're fixin' to go down ta South America this summer 'n kick the Columbian Army's butt. And I know whatcher thinkin', it's overkill, both of us goin' down, but we'll give 'em a sportin' chance.


I guess that makes me Robert Redford. LR will be so excited.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

pawlaw said:


> Hello EV - so glad to meet you...welcome!


Enchanté, pawlaw


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I guess that makes me Robert Redford. LR will be so excited.


Sure--make ME the dead guy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Sure--make ME the dead guy!


He's sexier dead than most living hunks.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> He's sexier dead than most living hunks.


Sexy dead hunk, huh? Sheesh! *goes off to update his profile again*


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Sexy dead hunk, huh? Sheesh! *goes off to update his profile again*


Stick around and we will have you shaped up in no time. By the way, be careful in Columbia.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

tlshaw said:


> Stick around and we will have you shaped up in no time. By the way, be careful in Columbia.


Any help w/ my training regimen's appreciated, tl. Mainly its consisted so far, of cuttin' my tequilla comsumption in half (I'd cut it all the way, but like I said, wanna give the Columbians a sportin' chance


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Dooterbug said:


> I think I'm a goner here... a cowboy with a quick wit and a clever turn of phrase... *sigh*
> 
> Welcome EV...


Aw, Dooterbug--ya know howta make a feller blush! Full disclosure though: B.J. says I'm dead


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Aw, Dooterbug--ya know howta make a feller blush! Full disclosure though: B.J. says I'm dead


We don't believe everything BJ says


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> We don't believe everything BJ says


s'pose not; insurance company jist tol' me I was alive when I wenta collect on my life insurance--durn'd fella got me again! I oughter kill meself so's the joke's on him, hehe!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju said:


> We don't believe everything BJ says


LOL... so true!! Although, he can be quite funny at times!


----------

